# wood id please



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

here is a few pics
























there doesn't appear to be a ring system.....just kinda looks like random fibers all intertwined

and while we are here see if anyone recognizes this

























again no noticible rings and tool killing hard


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Bottom looks a bit like ebony
Top looks oak like but not quite.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm by no means an expert when it comes to wood identification but it does look quite a lot like rosewood..


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Top one could be many many different species. Even if the images were of good quality it would still be tough at least for me to guess with any confidence. I currently have, or have had a species that looks very similar to that worm holes and all - I'm thinking in my Hawaiian collection there is a species also very similar to that. 


A few wild guesses for the second one:
Milo
Goncalo Alves
Cocobolo
Macassar Ebony
Madagascar Rosewood
Bolivian Rosewood
Koa
Tambootie (if it smells spicy sweet)

All of the woods I mentioned have a wide variety of grain & color. I have all of the species I named but it's still a wild guess for me - I'm not so great on the exotic species. 



.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Too many choices, one at a time is plenty for me. TT hit it on the nose.:yes:












 







.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Lawrence, I do not wish to be rude, but these are the same crappy pics you posted in the previous thread and using them for an ID hasn't gotten any better by putting them in a new thread :icon_smile:


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

The bottom wood is East Indian rosewood, i'm about 120% certain. The top wood i'm about 90% certain is mahogany, not a very good example but mahogany none the less. I work with these woods almost daily with my line of work. I actually use a lot more exotics than I do domestic. The dark wood in the cues second & third from top are EI rose.










The fourth from left is EI rose:


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

phinds said:


> Lawrence, I do not wish to be rude, but these are the same crappy pics you posted in the previous thread and using them for an ID hasn't gotten any better by putting them in a new thread :icon_smile:


 
no prob, I value your opinion, I just added the end grain pic that I thought was better


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

lawrence said:


> no prob, I value your opinion, I just added the end grain pic that I thought was better


Unfortunately the end grain shot is too fuzzy to be helpful. You have to get the end either cut with a very sharp blade or sanded to at least 220 grit and then get a MUCH closer shot ... like what you see on my site.

Is that yellow color really what the wood looks like? If so, then my guess on the other thread of white oak is a no-go.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

qbilder did you make those q sticks? those are strikingly beautiful top notch q's if so do you have a web site grey job.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Dominick said:


> qbilder did you make those q sticks? those are strikingly beautiful top notch q's if so do you have a web site grey job.


:thumbsup: Thanks for the compliment. Yes, I build them. I do have a web-site http://www.sugartreecues.com/ but it's a long story. I allowed a friend to build it as advertisement to others, an example of what he could do in terms of building sites. That's why there's no contact or for sale areas. It has a blog that I goofed around with a little but never kept up with. I won't keep the site. When it expires it expires.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Lawrence, where did you get the boards? That might explain a bit. Being rosewood & i'm pretty sure mahogany, i'd guess from a musical instrument maker?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

qbilder said:


> :thumbsup: Thanks for the compliment. Yes, I build them. I do have a web-site http://www.sugartreecues.com/ but it's a long story. I allowed a friend to build it as advertisement to others, an example of what he could do in terms of building sites. That's why there's no contact or for sale areas. It has a blog that I goofed around with a little but never kept up with. I won't keep the site. When it expires it expires.


Well that stinks. I hope the best for you because your q's are sweet and I like the history on you on web site. Growing up I had a McDermott q but yours look nicer.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

qbilder - your username makes sense to me now! I'm glad to know we have an exotic wood guru - I have quite a few that I traded for that had no names. I'd like to pull some together and see if you could solve a few mysteries. 

Your work is top notch. :thumbsup:


----------



## fish-n-fins (Sep 14, 2010)

Lawrence- from the looks and description- my guess is Lyptus- FNF


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Lawrence,

I think this one:









is probably goncalo alves. I was hesitant to say that for a while 'cause I was convinced there was just too much dark, not enough light, but I can't think what else it could be ('course considering how many different woods there are, that's not saying much).

You can get a better idea yourself if you compare it to the pics on my goncalo alves page.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

TexasTimbers said:


> qbilder - your username makes sense to me now! I'm glad to know we have an exotic wood guru - I have quite a few that I traded for that had no names. I'd like to pull some together and see if you could solve a few mysteries.
> 
> Your work is top notch. :thumbsup:


Show me some pics & i'll do my best. I work with a lot of different woods pretty commonly. I'm trying to get into some of the more exotic domestic woods like your flame box elder, and some crazy burls, redbuds, etc., but still the exotics are my staple.

 Thanks for the compliment on my work. I love building cues. I love wood working. I love wood period LOL


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

lol..I chose that one cause it has the least black of all of them...some are almost all black



phinds said:


> Lawrence,
> 
> I think this one:
> 
> ...


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

qbilder said:


> Lawrence, where did you get the boards? That might explain a bit. Being rosewood & i'm pretty sure mahogany, i'd guess from a musical instrument maker?


 
people stop by and give me stuff all the time...no telling where it came from....


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

phinds said:


> Unfortunately the end grain shot is too fuzzy to be helpful. You have to get the end either cut with a very sharp blade or sanded to at least 220 grit and then get a MUCH closer shot ... like what you see on my site.
> 
> Is that yellow color really what the wood looks like? If so, then my guess on the other thread of white oak is a no-go.


 
I keep trying that and all I get is a shiny spot of light...that is why I backed up the shot and yes the wood is yellow with very thin black "hairs" in it randomly


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

lawrence said:


> I keep trying that and all I get is a shiny spot of light...that is why I backed up the shot and yes the wood is yellow with very thin black "hairs" in it randomly


If your camera won't do it for you, can you get a small enough piece to put on a computer scanner? They work great for that.

Yeah, I'd say my guess of white oak is way off.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

lawrence said:


> lol..I chose that one cause it has the least black of all of them...some are almost all black


OK, then goncalo alves is a lot less likely. Maybe it comes in near-all-black but I've never seen it that way. On that piece too, an end grain shot would be useful.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

fish-n-fins said:


> Lawrence- from the looks and description- my guess is Lyptus- FNF


I came within a dragons breath of saying that, but didn't have enough confidence to throw it out there. I wonder if the pieces I have that remind me of that are Eucalyptus . . . maybe so and that's why I wanted to say it. I try to have a look today and if so I post a pic for comparison. 



.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

qbilder said:


> :thumbsup: Thanks for the compliment. Yes, I build them. I do have a web-site http://www.sugartreecues.com/ but it's a long story. I allowed a friend to build it as advertisement to others, an example of what he could do in terms of building sites. That's why there's no contact or for sale areas. It has a blog that I goofed around with a little but never kept up with. I won't keep the site. When it expires it expires.


Do you use ivory micarta on the business end of your cues? I've heard that nothing else will do except the original Westinghouse micarta and it's getting hard to find. How much could I get for some? Gary


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

HomeBody said:


> Do you use ivory micarta on the business end of your cues? I've heard that nothing else will do except the original Westinghouse micarta and it's getting hard to find. How much could I get for some? Gary


I use linen base melamine. A lot of folks still like the old westinghouse micarta. Not really sure how much they pay for it, though. I like well enough, except that it turns yellow. I have a bit but haven't used any in years. How much do you have & what do you want for it? If I don't want it, I might know somebody who does.


----------



## Joe Rebuild (Nov 22, 2011)

"I actually use a lot more exotics than I do domestic."

Care to try some domestics from Florida on your cue's? Shoot me an address and size of blanks you need and I will send you some cool stuff free of charge to try. 
You can check out some of our wood here...

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Funktionhouse/218768098191364


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Joe Rebuild said:


> "I actually use a lot more exotics than I do domestic."
> 
> Care to try some domestics from Florida on your cue's? Shoot me an address and size of blanks you need and I will send you some cool stuff free of charge to try.
> You can check out some of our wood here...
> ...


Joe that is some highly figured slabs you got down there. Unbelievable.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Joe Rebuild said:


> "I actually use a lot more exotics than I do domestic."
> 
> Care to try some domestics from Florida on your cue's? Shoot me an address and size of blanks you need and I will send you some cool stuff free of charge to try.
> You can check out some of our wood here...
> ...


For sure!!! I can use anything with great figure  Thanks!!!


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Tried PMing you but couldn't. You must have it disabled. PM me & i'll give you my info. Sure appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Rebuild (Nov 22, 2011)

Try again or send to [email protected]. what size blanks do you use?


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

1.5 x 1.5 x anything over 12". Any dimension can be bigger but not smaller. Will email you my info. Thanks again


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Rob, you need 25 posts before you can send or receive PM's. We had to institute that because of an intense PM spam attack last year that lasted for days. Several got viruses myself included. The spammer would join and then flood PM boxes with spam. 

I think it's 25 been a while since I was a mod here. You're almost there though.


----------



## fish-n-fins (Sep 14, 2010)

TexasTimbers said:


> I came within a dragons breath of saying that, but didn't have enough confidence to throw it out there. I wonder if the pieces I have that remind me of that are Eucalyptus . . . maybe so and that's why I wanted to say it. I try to have a look today and if so I post a pic for comparison.
> 
> 
> .


 I dug up a piece of eucalyptus that came from a pallate that was used to ship veneer from brazil- looks close to the original with a porous end grain


----------



## Joe Rebuild (Nov 22, 2011)

I need more posts to use PM. I am getting close though :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Rebuild (Nov 22, 2011)

fish-n-fins said:


> I dug up a piece of eucalyptus that came from a pallate that was used to ship veneer from brazil- looks close to the original with a porous end grain


The end grain could pass for euc. but the face looks like padauk to me:yes:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It's not Padauk cousin, I assure you that.


----------



## truckjohn (Oct 31, 2011)

Re: Fish-N-Fins...

Thanks for posting that pic and identification of the Eucalyptus.....

Turns out that I just recently made a guitar out of some pallet wood that looks *Identical* to the stuff you are showing.. Been wondering what it was - but was unable to identify it..... Fresh cut - it was very pink with a grayish sap wood - but it looks beautiful and brown under varnish... (About like new cherry)

Working it wise - you can tell that as a wood - it is very hard, but surprisingly easy to work with hand tools... Felt very slick under my planes and chisels..... The grain is very ropey looking - but I didn't have any trouble with the usual problems of chipping/tearing out that you might expect with ropey, reversing grain....

Thanks


----------



## Joe Rebuild (Nov 22, 2011)

qbilder said:


> 1.5 x 1.5 x anything over 12". Any dimension can be bigger but not smaller. Will email you my info. Thanks again


I have some Indian rosewood blanks for you to try out. I cannot PM here yet :no: send me your address [email protected] 

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Joe Rebuild said:


> I have some Indian rosewood blanks for you to try out. I cannot PM here yet :no: send me your address [email protected]
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rob


[email protected]

I use a lot of Indian rose. Great stuff. Never had any from Florida, though. I knew it grew there but never had any. Lots of Yukatan woods grow well in FL too.


----------

